# Breaking Chairs!



## snapon1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just want to know how many chairs or other types of furniture you have broken just from sitting on it. Myself I've broken 3 wooden kitchen chairs, 2 recliners and a wooden bar stool.


----------



## mouse1985 (Jul 6, 2015)

So far I've broken only 1 kitchen chair


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warrior (Jul 9, 2015)

My first time when I break a chair, then I was a teenager, maybe 15 or 16 years old. I had a wood kids chair when I was younger, but some years older my butt was a little too big and the chair stuck on me when I was standing up, that was cool. My older sister also tried to sit in it, but her butt was so big that she didn't fit between the armrests of the chair. So she fitted only on top of the armrests. It was a great picture for me to see my big sister on top of my small chair. Some times later when I tried to sit in it, I was too heavy for the chair and too big. When I leaned me back the poor legs of the chair broke and I crushed to the floor. That was the death of my kids chair !!!


----------



## snapon1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Warrior said:


> My first time when I break a chair, then I was a teenager, maybe 15 or 16 years old. I had a wood kids chair when I was younger, but some years older my butt was a little too big and the chair stuck on me when I was standing up, that was cool. My older sister also tried to sit in it, but her butt was so big that she didn't fit between the armrests of the chair. So she fitted only on top of the armrests. It was a great picture for me to see my big sister on top of my small chair. Some times later when I tried to sit in it, I was too heavy for the chair and too big. When I leaned me back the poor legs of the chair broke and I crushed to the floor. That was the death of my kids chair !!!


 
I have a friend who broke a kids recliner and and a rocking chair at her house. She decided to sit in the recliner to see if her big butt would fit. As soon as her butt hit the seat it crumbled under her. Right after that she sat in the rocking chair and it only lasted a couple sec before it crushed under her. Best sight in the world!


----------



## Warrior (Jul 12, 2015)

snapon1 said:


> I have a friend who broke a kids recliner and and a rocking chair at her house. She decided to sit in the recliner to see if her big butt would fit. As soon as her butt hit the seat it crumbled under her. Right after that she sat in the rocking chair and it only lasted a couple sec before it crushed under her. Best sight in the world!


How much did she weight?? When the rocking chair crushed after some seconds, then she must be very heavy!


----------



## snapon1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Warrior said:


> How much did she weight?? When the rocking chair crushed after some seconds, then she must be very heavy!


She was around 250 260. The rocking chair was for kids, it was wooden. She sat down pretty hard the chair couldn't handle her. She also broke a couple kitchen chairs form being to rough on them. Leaning on the back legs! The seat would split apart from them legs.She was kinda clumsy when it came to chairs!


----------



## Warrior (Jul 13, 2015)

snapon1 said:


> She was around 250 260. The rocking chair was for kids, it was wooden. She sat down pretty hard the chair couldn't handle her. She also broke a couple kitchen chairs form being to rough on them. Leaning on the back legs! The seat would split apart from them legs.She was kinda clumsy when it came to chairs!



Was she angry on her kids, that she destroyed thair furniture or was it more a thing like
Will my big butt fit in the chair? And will the small chair hold my weight?
Has she only crushed their own chair or also furniture of other people?


----------



## snapon1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Warrior said:


> Was she angry on her kids, that she destroyed thair furniture or was it more a thing like
> Will my big butt fit in the chair? And will the small chair hold my weight?
> Has she only crushed their own chair or also furniture of other people?


She wasn't angry. Chairs were kinda old and she just wanted to see if she could fit, if they would hold her weight. She wanted to tease me to and she wound up destroying the chairs. The kitchen chairs she broke were mine and they broke from here just sitting on them and being to rough. She broke a recliner at her sisters house at a family gathering. She dropped a ball beside the chair and leaned over to pick it up. She put to much stress on the base and it split apart on one side so the chair collapsed to one side. Somehow a couple springs poped out to and there was a dent in the seat. Everyone crowed around the chair to observe the damage. Highlight of the party!


----------



## Warrior (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi snapon, does your friend broke other things than chairs? Maybe a bed? Is she sitting on a table to see how deep it will bend? Does she like the game: Will this thing/furniture hold my weight or not? This is a great game for me and my girl!


----------



## snapon1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Warrior said:


> Hi snapon, does your friend broke other things than chairs? Maybe a bed? Is she sitting on a table to see how deep it will bend? Does she like the me: Will this thing/furniture hold my weight or not? This is a great game for me and my girl!


 No she hasn't broke anything other than chairs. I'm sure she will break a bed or something soon though. I'm sure if I asked her to play that game she would love to. She mainly likes trying to break chairs. Her favorite is sitting in recliners or furniture with springs so she can feel how far he butt sinks into the chairs. She likes to put her feet up in the recliners so I can look under to see the springs bend and sag under her weight. She gets turned on when the creak from the pressure she puts on them. Has your girl broken any furniture/chairs before??


----------



## Warrior (Aug 27, 2015)

snapon1 said:


> No she hasn't broke anything other than chairs. I'm sure she will break a bed or something soon though. I'm sure if I asked her to play that game she would love to. She mainly likes trying to break chairs. Her favorite is sitting in recliners or furniture with springs so she can feel how far he butt sinks into the chairs. She likes to put her feet up in the recliners so I can look under to see the springs bend and sag under her weight. She gets turned on when the creak from the pressure she puts on them. Has your girl broken any furniture/chairs before??


Oh yes she has! We like the game and sometimes something is breaking or bending. But when we are the only people who write here, then we can send private massages. Then I can tell you some thinks more. Bending the springs with the butt is great! Have you asked your girl for the game " will it hold the weight?"??


----------



## fredco (Sep 5, 2015)

My ex-gf broke a wooden chair which she had in the kitchen. She was 5'11 tall and her weight was 295lbs.


----------



## op user (Sep 8, 2015)

and Snapon1, unfortunately I am unable to join this thread although dating a lady big enough to allow to have a serious input here is a dream far way off.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 8, 2015)

I cracked a leg on one of my kitchen chairs not long ago.


----------



## Warrior (Sep 22, 2015)

op user said:


> and Snapon1, unfortunately I am unable to join this thread although dating a lady big enough to allow to have a serious input here is a dream far way off.



I hope for you, one day you will dating a girl who is able to break your furniture. But then it will be expensive for new stable furniture!


----------



## Van (Sep 25, 2015)

Haven't broken any. Working on it.


----------



## op user (Sep 25, 2015)

> Warrior Quote:
> Originally Posted by *op user*
> 
> 
> ...


Fellow Dimer, 

I take you are serious and not ironic. I just hope I will get a job similar to the one I lost earlier this year. It would more than cover the first couple replacement once the relation is solid (no pun intended) I know how and where to get solid furniture for a SSBBW and myself. It is the kind of problems I like to have.


----------



## snapon1 (Sep 26, 2015)

These chairs are at a cabin I'm staying at. I sat in one earlier and leaned on the back legs and it cracked a few good times. Also feels like you could fall through the seat at any moment. Do you think the chair would how you or how bad do you think it would break under you???? 

View attachment 20150926_124454.jpg


----------



## fredco (Sep 26, 2015)

One of my ex-gf would have broken these kind of chairs. She was 5'10 and approx. 280lbs. Most of her weight was in her huge thighs and belly. She used to sit down quite carelessly, especially when she was tipsy from drinking.


----------



## snapon1 (Sep 26, 2015)

fredco said:


> One of my ex-gf would have broken these kind of chairs. She was 5'10 and approx. 280lbs. Most of her weight was in her huge thighs and belly. She used to sit down quite carelessly, especially when she was tipsy from drinking.



Did she ever break a chair while she was tipsy?? What was her reaction if she did, like did she blame it on the chair or her weight??


----------



## Lear (Sep 26, 2015)

I've sat in some very sturdy chairs like that, but at 380 i'd still be looking for another place to sit first.


----------



## fredco (Sep 27, 2015)

snapon1 said:


> Did she ever break a chair while she was tipsy?? What was her reaction if she did, like did she blame it on the chair or her weight??



Yes, she did. It was a cheap metal-plastic fold chair. She pulled it up and just let herself fall on it. The whole chair tilted to the side and I saw that the metal parts on one side was bent. She didn't care, she kept sitting on it while the chair tilted more and more to the side. Eventually she just stood up and took another chair.


----------



## anonymous.viewerun (Aug 25, 2018)

Warrior said:


> Oh yes she has! We like the game and sometimes something is breaking or bending. But when we are the only people who write here, then we can send private massages. Then I can tell you some thinks more. Bending the springs with the butt is great! Have you asked your girl for the game " will it hold the weight?"??


Hello Warrior Do you have any of the photos on which your woman is siiting on something making it bended? It would be perfect to see that If that is not problem please share it with us It seems we share the same passion


----------



## andycarter (Aug 28, 2018)

I'll probably copy-paste this into the Things We Break thread, but here's an experience I had very recently...

Someone who is much heavier even than me needs help getting around, so I, her daughter, my partner, and a woman who is almost my size, took her to a meetup she wanted to attend at a high school. She needs help getting her scooter up the ramp into her van, she needs to get off the scooter to go through doorways and someone has to ride the scooter through the door, she needs help in/out of chairs, someone has to be able to help her if she falls, etc. Her daughter is happy to have help.

We rehearsed this trip a week before, to be sure there wasn't anything she wouldn't be able to do, and all seemed well. But on the day of the event, they changed classrooms. There was no room to maneuver her scooter in the room, no place she could park it without obstructing other attendees, etc. Not a big deal, she can walk from the hall to a seat in the room, and the scooter can wait outside. Even had a plug we could recharge it.

The chairs in this room seem ideal. When you're that heavy (even my weight is a concern) you can't sit in chairs that have straight rear legs without risk of breaking them. The chair racks backward when your weight is so heavy on the front of it. There has to be at least some slant to the rear legs. And these chairs have angled legs that meet at the outside center of the seat. These types of chairs are very stable. The only risk is that the legs spread and the chair collapses. There's a risk of that on a tile floor...and this is a tile floor.

These chairs are plastic with a metal frame. The frame goes through the plastic, too. They seem sturdy, if a bit narrow. We think she should sit on two, but that's apparently tougher to pull off without accident than I realize and she insists on sitting on one. She swears these will hold her. Her daughter concurs. We back one of them up to the wall so it doesn't scoot backwards. There's a ledge at the bottom of the wall that prevents us from backing it all the way up to the wall, but it will do. I and her daughter each grab an arm and she sits.

_Brop! Screech!_ The chair sinks and the legs spread wide, but it holds. _Pop!_ Sounds like plastic ripping, but the chair holds. She says the front of the chair has bent and she needs to get up. We help her up.

The front of the chair, forward of the legs, has bent, and the plastic is creased. She says she'll have to sit farther back on it. Her daughter suggests a new chair, or two chairs, but she doesn't want to damage another one and insists on sitting back on this one.

We help her sit again, and she sits farther back, bending the hell out of the back of the chair. _Woomph! Pop! Grind!_ The legs of the chair spread wildly, but it holds. The back of the chair seems to have broken, but she seems good with it.

She's so much bigger than the chair you can't really tell what she's sitting on.

We take our seats. The other heavy woman is startled a bit by how much her chair sinks, but it's nothing compared to the larger woman. She and I sit against the wall with the largest woman, as we won't fit behind the tables, either. As low as the largest woman's chair has sunk, she's still sitting taller than I am because her butt is so thick. The chairs bend quite a bit under the others of us, too. They aren't as sturdy as we thought.

She says she's having trouble balancing because she isn't centered. We help her up, and back down. _Screech! Pop!_ The legs spread wildly again, and it holds her. We sit down again.

She can't decide if she should keep her legs under her to support her weight, or stretch them forward, which is more comfortable. The chair pitches down in front when she does that, and back again when she puts them under her, and she has to lean to one side and then the other to put them back under her. The chair makes plasticy popping noises and metallic whines and screeches when she moves, and when she leans the legs spread even more, and then recover when she leans the other way. She does this several times during the meeting. Near the end of it she looks uncomfortable and makes a twisting motion to position herself farther back on the chair, and then she leans forward, the chair makes popping and grinding noises, she lifts herself the best she can, the chair looks like it unbends under her, she sits farther back and puts her weight back on it. _Crunch! Pop! Screech! _This is the best view I've had of the chair bending under her, since I'm not standing over her. The legs spread so much I can't believe it doesn't collapse.

When it was over, and she leaned forward to get up, the chair made a loud cracking noise and sank even more. We hauled her out of it before it collapsed. She hadn't broken it completely, but it did not recover its shape, the legs stayed spread a little, the front of it was bent, the plastic was creased and there were other stress fractures in the seat, and the plastic leg braces over the tops of the legs were bent and spread wide and had stress fractures in them. And the back of the chair was bent badly.

I had bounced a little bit hard on my chair and loved the feel of it bending and the legs spreading wide, and the front of mine was a little bent but not creased, the leg braces did show a little stress fracturing, but the chair mostly recovered. I had leaned a little hard against the back of it but I chickened out when I heard a plasticy popping noise. But the back of my chair didn't looked damaged. The other large woman had bent her seat more than I did, but it wasn't creased.

I sat in the very heavy woman's chair before we left, and it made screeching noises and it bent more than my own had. She had damaged the frame or something.

I hope we go back. That was fun!


----------



## andycarter (Dec 18, 2018)

Another chair that didn't quite break but will be forever changed by a very heavy lady story...

I had another meetup with the woman I described in the previous post. This time we had the normal classroom so I got to sit on a bendy chair and so did a nearly 600 pound woman with us, but the heaviest of us stayed in her scooter, so I didn't get to see her sit on a bendy chair. But we also went to a restaurant, and they had lovely chairs. The dining room was up three stairs, so the scooter waited at the entrance and the very heavy woman got to sit in the chairs.

They were a one-piece plastic seat with a metal frame. I think they were reproductions of a classic design. The legs are slanted, so they spread under a heavy load, but these are reinforced part way down the legs, so they barely spread at all under my weight, to my recollection. They should hold her no problem, but the weakness of this chair is the way the seat is mounted to the frame. There are four mounts that can break, or over time the plastic can bend around them and form circular stress marks around the mounts. The seat itself can get stress fractures. These chairs look to be in great shape.

We back one of them up to a railing and the heavy woman sits in it without our assistance, which means she landed harder than we want. _Crack!_ It makes so much noise she pauses, not fully back on the chair. But it holds. I'm looking down her back so I can see how much wider she is than the chair. She makes a twisting motion to scoot herself backwards and I can see the back of the chair bending with every move. When she seems to be on it alright she leans forward, pushes back and sits again. _Crack!_ She ignores it and leans back. The back of the chair bends and it makes a plasticy grating noise.

That's pretty much how our meal went. Me paying a lot of attention to a chair  It seemed to be holding her just fine, but it bent and made noises.

While I was placing our order, I got to see her from behind and slightly below. Normally I wouldn't get to see much of the legs of her chair, but from below I could see the whole chair. I saw that when she moved the seat pitched forward and back on the frame, and the frame twisted. She's only about 1/3 heavier than I am, so these chairs must do that under me, too, so they bend more than I thought. I also got a good look at the legs and compared them to an empty chair. They bent more than I thought, too. I got to see the other heavy woman bounce a bit on her chair as she scooted forward. The seat bent quite a bit! I watched her scoot backward, stand up, sit back down, and bounce while she pulled the chair forward again. She wasn't being the least bit careful, and holy crap it bent!

And that's pretty much all there is to this story. I got to see some very heavy women from somewhat below, and I got to see their chairs bend. I got a new appreciation for how much these chairs bend when someone my size sits in them. When I got back to the table I dropped pretty hard on my chair and felt it bounce and bend, and I did that again and again to reposition myself, and I leaned hard against the seat back and felt it bend a lot. I heard that plasticy grating sound as the seat pitched and twisted the frame. And I knew that the heaviest woman's chair was being punished even more than mine was. She was sitting with her legs spread and she was leaning a bit forward, and I knew this was loading the front of her chair heavily. And she made lovely plasticy popping and grating noises as she leaned forward and back, and occasionally she'd make a loud screech or crack that her daughter noticed, and surely everyone else did, too.

When she got up, which loaded the front of her chair even more, she made screeching and popping noises. Her seat had new stress fractures at the front corners and where the four mounts were. I wanted to sit in it but I didn't.


----------



## ChocolateBear (Feb 12, 2019)

One. It was already on the way to destruction, but it was at a hotel in Texas somewhere in the middle of nowhere. I felt proud.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 12, 2019)

My in-laws have these white plastic lawn chairs in their three season porch. I know at some point I will break one and am kind of looking forward to it!


----------



## ChocolateBear (Feb 12, 2019)

Those things never look stable.


----------

